
The Secret Sauce of Coding - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/the-secret-sauce-of-coding-34e0e2348e1d
======
andrewstuart
This is spot on. The only thing that allows me to succeed in programming is
relentless drive to bulldoze the problems in front of me.

~~~
alexjackhughes
Awesome, glad you liked the piece!

Genuinely, we're all just steamrollers and I don't think many new programmers
really understand just how often solving a problem comes down to sheer
willpower and persistence.

